# Breeder in Chieveley



## Sarah11 (May 16, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience of Nicki, a breeder of F2 pups in Chieveley Berkshire please?


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi yes I have one of Nicki puppies Woody he is 10 weeks old and is a little darling I must put some of his photos on here. He is apricot and white. There also is another two of her puppies on this site too. Have you been to see Nicki yet she is lovely and her dogs are super


----------



## Wendy28 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, you must put some pics up of Woody - would love to see him  Yes, I have been to Nicki's and met some of her lovely poos. Not sure whether to go for an F1 though and she doesn't breed those. There don't seem to be many cockapoo breeders in the south east.


----------



## Sarah11 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys  I have only just started by cockapoo search and haven't visited any breeders yet. Hoping to go on a fact finding visit soon.


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Hi Sarah, I got my 5 month old puppy Bailey from Nicki, he is Apricot and absolutely gorgeous - just joined so not quite sure how to upload pics yet but as soon as I do will put some up. He is so well natured. Nicki is very nice and breeds such lovely pups


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wendy28 said:


> Yes, you must put some pics up of Woody - would love to see him  Yes, I have been to Nicki's and met some of her lovely poos. Not sure whether to go for an F1 though and she doesn't breed those. There don't seem to be many cockapoo breeders in the south east.


Hi Wendy

Have you looked at Breeder's online? There are a number of breeders in the south east on there, all producing different types of cockapoo.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Sarah

My ten month old cockapoo, Bodger, is from Nicki. I have posted pictures from time to time. 

He is F2 and non shedding. His dad was Barney and his mum Jesse but Nicki has other girls and another breeding boy called Charlie.


----------



## sunnysummerkim (Aug 6, 2011)

*I know Nicki & her Cockapoo's! )*

Hello everyone!

My Cockapoo Charlie is part of Bodgers litter. I can thoroughly recommend Nicki & her Cockapoo's. Her dogs are all absolutely beautiful, they have the best of everything & the puppies are bought into a loving family, clean home & have the most amazing doggie Mums, & human Mum in Nicki! ) before leaving to go to their forever home.

Charlie has been an amazing addition to our family. He is our three year old daughters best friend & we wouldn't be without him. Nicki has the puppies well on their way to toilet training when they leave her & are already in a good night time routine (sleeping in the dark & bedtime at the same every night to establish the routine) She sends her pups to their new home with an information sheet full of good advice & a scent blanket of their doggie Mum to help them settle into their new home.

Please get your Cockapoo from Nicki because I honestly believe you won't find any better than hers. )


----------

